# Symbol



## YouAgain (Nov 21, 2005)

A few of my club members wear a patch that is similar to this... What is the actual symbol called? and what is its history?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2005)

Looks like a shuriken! The three points make me think of sanchin, but I don't know the answer to your question.


----------



## TimoS (Nov 21, 2005)

There was a thread on e-budo about this also last year


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 22, 2005)

In the thread here on MartialTalk, "Tattoos", there was a link (post #308) http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16342&page=31 that led to a website explaining different symbols. ( http://altreligion.about.com/library/glossary/blsymbols.htm )

The symbol you asked about looks similar to this: http://altreligion.about.com/library/glossary/symbols/bldefstomoe.htm  If it is a variation of the tomoe, then this link will give a brief background about it.  Good luck in your search for information on your symbol.

- Ceicei


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 22, 2005)

i canna see the picture.

Edit: Nevermind...it's our firewall


----------



## Sensei Paul Hart (Dec 16, 2005)

It is called a Tomoe or a  Hidari Mitsudomo. I was a symbol of the Okinawa royalty. Some information can be seen at this link.

http://allshorin.org/id25.html

I hope this helps.


----------

